

Bill Gates biggest fear – could kill 33M humans in 250 days - gregrata
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-biggest-fear-is-a-killer-flu-2015-5

======
GeorgeOrr
Very scary. Here's an equally scary TED talk on the same subject by an
Epidemiologist:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_brilliant_wants_to_stop_pande...](http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_brilliant_wants_to_stop_pandemics)

One point he made, is that he did a meta-study amongst his fellow
epidemiologists. He found that 90% of them believed there would be a pandemic
within their children's or at latest grandchildren's lifetime.

~~~
dragonwriter
There have been four _flu_ pandemic in the last century, the most recent less
than a decade ago. I'm somewhat surprised that 10% of epidemiologists would
expect that we won't have any pandemics in a multi-generation period.

------
Gustomaximus
Is there a real estimate on this?

\- The article says 330 million possible deaths.

\- In the video Bill refers to over 10 million in one year.

\- The computer simulation show is last shown at 33 million and growing.

